# Problemas de SQL no fórum



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 12:26)

Estive uns minutos sem poder aceder ao fórum? alguém mais se queixa? Nem ao fórum de emergência consegui aceder!  
Será movimento a mais?


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 12:35)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Estive uns minutos sem poder aceder ao fórum? alguém mais se queixa? Nem ao fórum de emergência consegui aceder!
> Será movimento a mais?



Também reparei nisso, excesso de tráfego 
Logo que o site "recuperou" estava com 0 membros o que indica, talvez, que ocorreu para todos.


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 13:21)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Também reparei nisso, excesso de tráfego
> Logo que o site "recuperou" estava com 0 membros o que indica, talvez, que ocorreu para todos.



Penso que sim, tb não conseguia aceder, foi da forma que actualizei o meu blog


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 13:30)

Seringador disse:


> Penso que sim, tb não conseguia aceder, foi da forma que actualizei o meu blog



O teu Blog? Diz lá aí à malta onde fica isso!


----------



## Administrador (19 Set 2006 às 13:42)

Não sei bem de que erro se tratou, mas creio que será algo muito pontual


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 14:12)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O teu Blog? Diz lá aí à malta onde fica isso!



Sim, é uma brincadeira muito recente, influenciado pelo Luis França


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:20)

Esperemos que seja pontual... Acho que vai ser uma noite interessante...


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 14:21)

Seringador disse:


> Sim, é uma brincadeira muito recente, influenciado pelo Luis França



Atão vocês na diziam nada aqui ao pessoal!!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:24)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Atão vocês na diziam nada aqui ao pessoal!!



Por acaso....Não vos perdoo....


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 14:39)

dj_alex disse:


> Por acaso....Não vos perdoo....



Até digo mais... sectaristas!


----------



## Luis França (19 Set 2006 às 15:21)

Olá pessoal,

As minhas desculpas por nao ter partilhado convosco o blogue (quando há falhas do servidor ou outras), mas já tinha há uns meses posto o link : http://meteopt.blogspot.com

Como nao houve mais falhas recentes daí o "esquecimento". Neste blog podem colocar imagens, videos, sons e apontamentos quando se verificam problemas neste forum alheios à vontade de todos. Se quiserem participar activamente só precisam registar-se ou darem-me o vosso mail para serem convidados.


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 15:56)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Atão vocês na diziam nada aqui ao pessoal!!



Sorry pessoal, estava com receio que me chamassem de sectaristas     
Agora a sério, só pequei naquilo como brincadeir e hoje actualizei-o e mais pormenor


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 17:20)

Luis França disse:


> Olá pessoal,
> 
> As minhas desculpas por nao ter partilhado convosco o blogue (quando há falhas do servidor ou outras), mas já tinha há uns meses posto o link : http://meteopt.blogspot.com
> 
> Como nao houve mais falhas recentes daí o "esquecimento". Neste blog podem colocar imagens, videos, sons e apontamentos quando se verificam problemas neste forum alheios à vontade de todos. Se quiserem participar activamente só precisam registar-se ou darem-me o vosso mail para serem convidados.





Seringador disse:


> Sorry pessoal, estava com receio que me chamassem de sectaristas
> Agora a sério, só pequei naquilo como brincadeir e hoje actualizei-o e mais pormenor



Ok desta vez desculpo


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 22:43)

Isto está animado, 30 visitas simultâneas, querem ver que ainda esta noite batemos novo recorde de visitas!


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 23:03)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Isto está animado, 30 visitas simultâneas, querem ver que ainda esta noite batemos novo recorde de visitas!



tiraste-me as palavras da boca, bom serão pessoal!


----------



## Iceberg (19 Set 2006 às 23:03)

Sim Senhor, caro Seringador, parabéns pelo teu blog. Prometo fazer uma visita de vez em quando e deixar a minha participação.


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2006 às 09:25)

Um furacão não trás só coisas más, esta noite deixou-nos aqui no forum mais 5 novos membros  , sejam benvindos, e participem!


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 11:34)

iceberg disse:


> Sim Senhor, caro Seringador, parabéns pelo teu blog. Prometo fazer uma visita de vez em quando e deixar a minha participação.



Boas Iceberg,
Obrigado pelas palavras simpáticas palavras de incentivo e faz favor de participar e comentar, assim como convido todos os outros membros a comentarem e a participarem com artigos e opiniões. 
aida está no início e irei dar mais atenção ao blog, por que já acabei o ano lectivo da pós-graduação em Riscos Naturais


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 11:37)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Um furacão não trás só coisas más, esta noite deixou-nos aqui no forum mais 5 novos membros  , sejam benvindos, e participem!



Sim sem dúvida estamos a crescer, precisamos de mais eventos extremos


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 14:08)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Um furacão não trás só coisas más, esta noite deixou-nos aqui no forum mais 5 novos membros  , sejam benvindos, e participem!



Parece que terá dado resultado a publicidade que fiz ao fórum no sistema de comentários do portugaldiario   (aliás, foi assim que conheci o fórum)


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 23:31)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Um furacão não trás só coisas más, esta noite deixou-nos aqui no forum mais 5 novos membros  , sejam benvindos, e participem!



Já agora, quem será o Zoelae13?


----------

